# Gonal F vs Menopur



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi ladies

On my first ICSI cycle 5 years ago I took Gonal F to stim and had no side effects at all.  They don't use that any more at my clinic and they want me to take Menopur instead. They find it has less side effects but of course as I never had any side effects with Gonal F I would much rather take that.

Has anyone taken both on different cycles?  How do they compare?

HJG


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hiya hjg

I had Gonal F for my first 2 cycles -ended up with OHSS both times BUT when a  new clinic tried me with Menopor - i poor responded and had awful headaches!

all that mixing of solutions and faffing about - not for me - half the time i was panicking that i buggered up the solutions and felt stressed each time i was doing injections!!

My last cycle - was back with good ole Gonal F - no OHSS this time & 18 eggs collected!  okay -resulted in bfn but today i am on day 1 of injections - and back to Gonal F -no stressing.

If i was use i would ask if you can use Gonal F - if you are private - you might have to pay tho,

wishing you lots of luck

sxx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

have used both only headaches with both menepour gave me a slightly  better responce got top grade embies but menepour got me my BFP starting again with menepour this time round good luck xxx


----------

